# Official Draft Day Thread



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hold draft day discussions here. Might not be as interesting of a draft as we presumed...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

My Top 15 Prospects
1.Kevin Durant
2.Greg Oden
3.Mike Conley Jr
4. Yi Jainlian
5. Al Horford
6. Al Thorton
7. Corey Brewer
8. Jeff Green
9. Brandan Wright
10. Rodney Stuckey
11. Spencer Hawes
12. Joakim Noah
13. Nick Young
14. Acie Law
15. Julian Wright

That is my talent ratings... I think our pick really depends on if KG is traded or not. If not, I would love to add Noah. If he is, I would look into Hawes. If KG stays, Thorton or Green look like good picks. Brewer would be my pick if KG is gone. Players I want to stay away from are Brandan Wright and Julian Wright. 
Second Likes:

Jared Dudley
Marc Gasol
Alonda Tucker
Nick Fazekas
Marco Bellinelli (indication he may drop)
Stank Barac (If A sf is taken in the first, this guy I really like)
Tauren Green
Petteri Koponen
Sun Yue


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> That is my talent ratings... I think our pick really depends on if KG is traded or not. If not, I would love to add Noah. If he is, I would look into Hawes. If KG stays, Thorton or Green look like good picks. Brewer would be my pick if KG is gone. *Players I want to stay away from are Brandan Wright and Julian Wright. *


I'm just curious why you wouldn't want them on our team. I like both of them alot although i dont know as much about Brandon as Julian because I watch KU all the time. Julian is long, great passer, great defender. He hasn't grown into his offense yet but he will.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He can't shoot. If we had shooters, I would love him. I have gone on record saying I like the guy a lot but he is not going to be able to do anything for the wolves. I dont like B Wright because he is too weak. He does not have any post moves. For this team, I would honestly love for Hawes over Wright in a minute.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I want Green or Brewer. But even more I'd like to trade down.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty sure it will be either hawes or brewer, and no Garnett trade looks likely today... ugh


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm gonna go out to eat with a buddy and I'll be back in time for the draft (hopefully).

Peace, guys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

you guys know if theres a stream online of the draft? at work all day


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> you guys know if theres a stream online of the draft? at work all day


Sucks to be in Australia with a big time difference if you're a NBA fan.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Sucks to be in Australia with a big time difference if you're a NBA fan.


indeed it does, i mean its about 9.30am at the moment so at least im up for it, but being at work rather than infront of the tv takes the fun out of it lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> you guys know if theres a stream online of the draft? at work all day



espn.com somewhere? or espn360.com

I know for sure espnradio.com will be doing it live from there. You can listen to what is going on. Just different people than what you see on tv. Go there, and click to listen live.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> indeed it does, i mean its about 9.30am at the moment so at least im up for it, but being at work rather than infront of the tv takes the fun out of it lol.


Now it's friday?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, I'm back and in time for the draft. This is the day to make or break.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Now it's friday?


yeah man, friday morning...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

So there is still a possibilty of KG getting traded... Hawks pick..... Al Horford!! Conley should go next to the grizzlies...


Also looks like allen is going to boston for wally, delonte west, and #5


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, now Boston is on the clock. It has gone as expected... Should get interesting now...Yi here? We will see. This should be the seattle pick then.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It'll be interesting if the trade goes through, and the Bucks pick Yi. Yi doesn't want to play for them. They denied them workouts. They even let PHX watch him work out under the *chance* that we could move up. Milwaukee was pissed lol.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Its going to be Green....

So far then 
Yi, Noah, Brewer, Hawes, Thorton all still on the clock. Lets see how this goes for MIL.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh and Brandan Wright... Lets not pick stuckey now at 7... lol.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> It'll be interesting if the trade goes through, and the Bucks pick Yi. Yi doesn't want to play for them. They denied them workouts. They even let PHX watch him work out under the *chance* that we could move up. Milwaukee was pissed lol.


lol yeah this should be interesting... I think Brandan Wright goes here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

conley and green going high helps push some talent down to us (although i liked green)...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bucks will take.......YI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH interesting!!!! YES!!! DRAMA!

Noah,Wright, Brewer, and Hawes on the clock who do the wolves take.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I have a feeling the wolves take Hawes... But we will see. I must say I won't be dissapointed with the pick here.


the bucks are keeping yi


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moment of truth....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Wolves Take................

Shut Up Steven A!!!!!!!!!!


Wolves Take.................... Corey Brewer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

brewer.... meh cant be too disappointed with that, was to be expected at least


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Socco is going to be upset but I love this pick. With Brewer in, that must mean Hassell is out. I am very happy with this pick!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Brewer was among my top picks so I cant disagree with it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brewer was the one for me. Awesome. Let's see if we sing for more picks...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm fine with it. On the other hand we never make a correct pick unless it's complete luck. This almost makes me wonder if there's something wrong with Brewer, otherwise why did we take him? More than anything I think I'm just relieved we didn't take 6rpg Spencer Hawes.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> I'm fine with it. On the other hand we never make a correct pick unless it's complete luck. This almost makes me wonder if there's something wrong with Brewer, otherwise why did we take him? More than anything I think I'm just relieved we didn't take 6rpg Spencer Hawes.


LOL, agreed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah im happy with taking brewer over hawes, and they appeared to be the 2 guys we were focussed on.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well... No KG trades with ATL, BOS, and CHA obviously...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Of the players avaliable, I think the Brewer pick is the best. I wouldve been happy with any pick, but this was mos def my favorite pick... First one I have ever agreed to on draft day. Now, it is unlikely we get another pick unless KG is traded... In the 2nd round now we need to look big. Stank Barac, Marc Gasol, and Fazekas. So lets see how that goes. Otherwise a pg like Taurean Green or Aaron Brooks would be nice... Lets see how this goes.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

And Wright keeps dropping... I bet he's takin at the Hornets. Thornton to Detroit... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

If Fazekas is available in the 2nd we definitely have to take him. I don't care what conference you play in, 20/11 in college is darn good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

SportsNation Buzzmaster: (8:45 PM ET ) Corey's walking over!

Howard (Los Angeles): Corey, were you lookin forward to the opportunity to play with Garnett? what do you feel about the possibility of Garnett being traded?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:46 PM ET ) I'm really looking forward to the possibility of playing with Garnett. I hope he doesn't get traded!

Howie Dai (Bwarmers, CT): Corey, what is it going to be like playing without Joakim, Al and the rest of the gators?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:47 PM ET ) It's going to be a lot different. I'll be playing with a lot of new faces a lot of new guys.

Clas (Sweden): Who´s your favorite player? Who would you like to guard in the NBA?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:47 PM ET ) I'm a huge Prince fan. I couldn't tell you who I like to guard. You can't say who you want to guard, you don't want them looking to get you right away.

Jack (DC): Corey, what's the first thing you'll do with that paycheck?!?!

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:48 PM ET ) I'm going to ask my mom and dad what they want. Whatever they want, they're going to get.

JOSEPH (Bronx NY): Hi Corey, what is it like for you and your best friends to all go into this draft together, and all get picked in the top 10?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:48 PM ET ) This is great. When you're standing in that green room and you all go in the top 10, you're just happy about it. It's great.

Ryan (Philly): Corey, ho o you feel about possibly bein n the backcourt with Randy Foye for years to come?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:49 PM ET ) It's going to be a lot of fun. He was the toughest guy I played against in the college. It's going to be a lot of fun.

Kristen (Florida/UF): Corey, hear that noise...? it's all of gainesville/UF cheering for you!! Congratulations!

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:50 PM ET ) Of course! The Gator Nation is everywhere!

MitchDog (USA): Was there any team you prefered to be drafted by?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:50 PM ET ) Nah. I was just hoping to be drafted. You can't be picky with the draft. I was just nervous.

Thom (Minnesota): Corey, will you guarantee me a playoff birth?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:51 PM ET ) I can't guarantee you, bu tI'm going to help the team out the best I can. Hopefully we'll hav ea great year.

steven (kentucky): what part of your game do u think u need to work on to be the best nba player u can be

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:51 PM ET ) I need to work on putting the ball on the floor and creating my own shot.

Ricky (Richmond, VA): Who in the league do you try to immulate, are you the next Bruce Bowen?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:52 PM ET ) Hopefully, I can become a guy like Prince, a guy who helps his team in many different ways.

Josh (Indy): Corey, who do u want to be dunking over on your first poster?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:52 PM ET ) Joakim Noah.

Eric (West Palm Beach, FL): Cory, what's it going to be like to play in a place that is below freezing more often than not during basketball season?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:53 PM ET ) It's going to be really different than being in Florida. But in the NBA, you can't be worrying about the weather.

Jay (UConn): Who was your favorite player as a kid?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:54 PM ET ) Scottie Pippen. I'm a huge Scottie Pippen fan. Everyone liked Michael Jordan, but I wanted to mix it up.

Dan (Louisville): Do you see yourself as a 3 or a 2 in the NBA?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:55 PM ET ) Either one. I feel like they're both the same position, you just guard different sized guys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Josh (Indy): Corey, who do u want to be dunking over on your first poster?

SportsNation Corey Brewer: (8:52 PM ET ) Joakim Noah.

:lol:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

C. Brewer aka the Drunken Dribbler...lol..man he's is fun to watch. Ill miss him down at uf man but it will fun to watch him up in minny. i wish him the best, good luck.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well what number is Brewer going to wear? He wears 2 in college, but that is retired for an amazing reason. Foye also whore 2 in college and took 4. What number should be wear? I think he should take TB's old number in 7.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well Fazekas, Gasol, McRoberts, Barac, and Green still on the clock at 34.... Fre other good players.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Dallas takes Fazekas... now pick 35


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McRoberts taken at 37 by the blazers... Gasol, Barac, Green... lets see.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

okay we are for sure going to have 2 of sun yue, marc gasol, Barac, or Green on the clock. Chances are we take Green if he is avaliable, I really want gasol. Pick 39 right now.... 

Miami picks.....stank barac... damn. Oh well. Gasol or Green or Yue, I will be happy with any.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

40th is.... Sun Yue.... interesting... Wouldve liked him.


Wolves can get Marc Gasol or Taurean Green, would LOVE either.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves select at 41st.... is...... Chris Richard..... wow. Uh not the guy I wanted. A lot like Smith. Poor pick but I guess I will trust them. I am a little dissapointed now, I would have really liked Gasol or Green. I guess Loukas who we got last season at C is good? Who knows.

I dont like this pick.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Um, another Smithesque player?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Except Smith was productive in college... Richard scored 6ppg as a SENIOR. Pathetic. Man, McHale wastes a pick on a guy who could have been signed as a free agent after the draft..... just because he went to the same school as our 1st round pick?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Except Smith was productive in college... Richard scored 6ppg as a SENIOR. Pathetic. Man, McHale wastes a pick on a guy who could have been signed as a free agent after the draft..... just because he went to the same school as our 1st round pick?


Wow. Just wow. We should have taken Gasol or whoever else is left than Richard. He is not 2nd rounder in my own eyes, IMO. Undrafted signee, maybe yeah.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

sheefo13 said:


> Wolves select at 41st.... is...... Chris Richard..... wow. Uh not the guy I wanted. A lot like Smith. Poor pick but I guess I will trust them. I am a little dissapointed now, I would have really liked Gasol or Green. I guess Loukas who we got last season at C is good? Who knows.
> 
> I dont like this pick.


Man trust me, If Richard played at anywhere else other than Florida he would have avaraged more than 6ppg. That is a fact. I mean, some one had to sacrifice. Everyone on that team could not average double figures, if that's what would make you happy. He is a legit 6-9 275 lb PF, and was by far the strongest guy on the gator team last year. If you need some one to fill up space in the middle then he is definately not a bad pick.

I will admit that he's not a great shot blocker or anything like that but he can hold his own in the paint(just watch what he did in the NCAA Finals against Oden) and he's a good finisher around the basket. He is also quality rebounder and seemed to significantley improve his his overall skills his last year at Florida. I think he's definately worth giving a shot.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I just read Richard's standing reach is 9'2.5. Wow.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we could have signed him after the draft IMO


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Socco is going to be upset but I love this pick. With Brewer in, that must mean Hassell is out. I am very happy with this pick!!!!


I'm not as upset as I have been the past two years. A bit disappointed though. Noah or Wright would've been better picks imo. I guess I can live with Brewer. Chris Richard on the other hand...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I'm not as upset as I have been the past two years. A bit disappointed though. Noah or Wright would've been better picks imo. I guess I can live with Brewer. Chris Richard on the other hand...


Wright slipping was unexpected, looked like the wolves knew who they were taking all along... wright would have been worth much more in a trade i think than brewer, but looks like we'll keep the pick and they wanted to fill a position of need at SF.

and yes, chris richard is a head scratcher, byars was still on the board wasnt he?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Wright slipping was unexpected, looked like the wolves knew who they were taking all along... wright would have been worth much more in a trade i think than brewer, but looks like we'll keep the pick and *they wanted to fill a position of need at SF*.


Wittman said earlier in the week that he thinks Brewer is more of a 2 than a 3. And at 185lbs, I see where he's coming from.



Avalanche said:


> and yes, chris richard is a head scratcher, byars was still on the board wasnt he?


Yeah, as were a couple dozen other players that would've been better picks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Wittman said earlier in the week that he thinks Brewer is more of a 2 than a 3. And at 185lbs, I see where he's coming from.


true, this is why i was always higher on jeff green, and speaking of which we really should have made an offer for ray allen, green would have been there at 7 had the C's not made that trade.

but if brewer is going to play in the backcourt we still need to fill SF AND C... this better be a very unfinished off-season


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and wow i weigh more than brewer and im probably close to 6 inches smaller..
and im not a really big guy


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Brewer at 6'8" is a 3, but I think what Wittman is trying to get across is that he has the ability to play the 2. He is strong, so you cant say too much about him weight. Honestly, Noah is a bust. He went to the best team for him. Brewer is gonna be a lot like Josh Howard I think. He will develop a shot and is going to be able to score and get to the line, which is something we need. We have always either had offensive players or defensive players on the floor and it has always been a liabilty. Brewer is not, he is good on both ends. We no longer will need to say oh if only Hassell could score or RD could play D. Brewer I think was easily our best pick we could've made.

I don't agree with the Richard pick that much. He is honestly a poor mans Craig Smith? I think Richard is going to be the guy in the D-league and might come up eventually if Craig Smith leaves because another team offers him rediculous money. I mean, the guy was not a starter in college doesn't mean he won't be good... Zach Randolph wasn't a starter for Mich St.... But still, I hate the pick.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well what number is Brewer going to wear? He wears 2 in college, but that is retired for an amazing reason. Foye also whore 2 in college and took 4. What number should be wear? I think he should take TB's old number in 7.


Close... 

He's gonna wear no. 22.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Close...
> 
> He's gonna wear no. 22.


Really? Haha thats awsome... Well I must say I am happy. Good number.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice avy. Kinda weird to see Corey without a t-shirt under his jersey like he wore in college. Don't allow that in the NBA, I guess.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He should keep the t-shirt. It was cool.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Naw, the shirt was high school like. But I agree, him without the tall tee is wierd.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

looking forward to seeing what corey can do at the next level, hes one of those guys that could go either way but he seems to have the work ethic and drive to be a really good player


----------

